# المذيبات الصناعية الجزء الاول



## chem1982 (10 أبريل 2012)

نظرا لاهمية هذا الموضوع قدمت لكم موضوع المذيبات الجزء الاول لان المذيبات علي درجة كبيرة في الصناعات وخاصة العاملين في صناعة الدهانات (واللة ولي التوفيق)


----------



## مازن81 (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء اخي 
وفي انتظار الاجزاء الاخرى


----------



## Abu Laith (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير في انتظار المزيد


----------



## هيمو555 (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## chem1982 (22 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/325569-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%AD%D8%AB-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%B4-%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B7%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AF%D9%87%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%AA#ixzz1seOO1er9

​خلطة مذيبات للمطاط الكلور للتنفيذ بالرش
طولوين 25 %
زيلين 40%
روح نفط ابيض 15%
ميثيل اثيل كيتون 15%
كحول بيوتيل عادي 5%


----------



## meddgt (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamed sigma (10 يناير 2015)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------

